# Armeni White



## Happypaphy7 (May 11, 2017)

My faithful bloomer. It is in bloom throughout the year, pretty much constantly.


----------



## vandacee (May 11, 2017)

Snow in spring, beautiful !


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2017)

Where'd you get this?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 11, 2017)

It's the same plant I've posted before.


----------



## papheteer (May 11, 2017)

Really nice clone! Congrats!


----------



## gego (May 11, 2017)

Very nice clone and well grown. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## slippery (May 11, 2017)

very elegant pair...beautiful.


----------



## Gilda (May 11, 2017)

Love it !:clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2017)

Nice. How many growths now?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 11, 2017)

Well over 30. Probably 40. About half of them are new ones, so this thing will continue to flower well for a while.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It's the same plant I've posted before.



And I'm listed as its heir in your will?


----------



## John M (May 12, 2017)

I like that! Bravo!


----------



## blondie (May 12, 2017)

Beautifull flower congrats its a lovley hybrid


----------



## Paphluvr (May 12, 2017)

That is a beauty! The big question is, does it have a fragrance?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 12, 2017)

Yes and no.
It had zero scent on the first couple flowering, but then starting with the third flowering, it would be on and off, but even when I do detect the scent, it is very very weak.
So, overall, I would say no.


----------



## GuRu (May 12, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well over 30. Probably 40. About half of them are new ones, so this thing will continue to flower well for a while.



Lovely flowers and very impressive plant size. Seems this plant likes your culture.


----------



## Don I (May 12, 2017)

Very very nice.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2017)

Lovely. The foliage is beautiful, also.


----------



## abax (May 12, 2017)

This wonderful plant satisfied my need for seeing lovely
white flowers this evening. I adore pristine white flowers.


----------



## Erythrone (May 14, 2017)

Stunning plant!!!! Wow!


----------



## coronacars (May 14, 2017)

that's really something.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 15, 2017)

Wow, I need to figure out how to grow a 30 growth parvi.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 15, 2017)

I think it's mostly just the genetic of this particular plant. 
It was vigorous right from the very beginning. 
I only wish other plants did the same but oh well


----------



## tomBEE (May 16, 2017)

40. I think the grower deserves more praise than the flowers!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 16, 2017)

It's not me, it's the plant.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 16, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> My faithful bloomer. It is in bloom throughout the year, pretty much constantly.



Are the flowers just long-lasting or this a free-flowering clone that simply throws a flower then the growth is full grown?

You should definitely self this plant!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 16, 2017)

A little bit of both, but mostly free flowering trait. 
The flower life is usually about a month of slightly longer except for this very odd case which was this past flowering when the flowers lasted for over three months! That was strange in a good way! 

The flowering frequency is picking up again. 
The first four flowerings happened in just 10 months, then it flowers about once a year for a couple of years but with a few spikes at a time. 
Then it took a very long pause before flowering again last fall. 
It's been non stop since. 

I tried pollen from other Paphs on this and never worked, 
I'll try and self these two and see what I get.

The plant is rather big, and that's about the only down side for me.
It is such a good grower & bloomer.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 20, 2017)

A few more growths with sheath coming up.







Underside just for fun.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 21, 2017)

Very nice in deed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2017)

Can we see the whole plant please?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2017)

I just repotted mine, the basket had fallen apart. You need to give this plant to me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2017)

You have yours.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2017)

Wow nice growing


----------



## John M (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome clone. Love it!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> You have yours.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 8, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I just repotted mine, the basket had fallen apart. You need to give this plant to me.



How did the roots look?
and how many growths does it have now?

I think last time I saw it, about two years ago or three?
It had four or five growths, and looked really healthy with beautiful leaves.
Hasn't yet flowered?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Watering at the tub.
It looks like I will have 7 more flowers soon.
Three spikes with double buds and one spike with a single bud coming up nicely.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 9, 2017)

OMG!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 9, 2017)

At a glance, it looks like there are only about a dozen growths here, but there are many more! I stopped counting at around 35. 

The whole thing is too dense and I would like to divide to give it some space to "breathe", but I hate repotting and the thought of dividing this thing gives me headache. but better do it sooner than seeing it crash one day. lol


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2017)

Would dinner make it easier?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2017)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2017)

Probably a better shot of the whole plant although it is dark.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2017)

Stop teasing me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2017)

7 flowers open, but they are facing in all directions and ruined my photo opportunity.

The one facing the viewer here is a lot bigger than the rest. Interesting!


----------



## gego (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow, very nice clump. Good growing. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jul 10, 2017)

Very floriferous!! Good growing!!


----------

